# Episode 111 - Free the Monkeys!



## My Freemasonry (Feb 15, 2016)

Happy Valentine's Day! Harlan discovers daughters are included.
Exploring the esoteric secrets beneath the works of Dr. Seuss
R.I.P. Associate Justice Antonin Scalia
Last Rites - Catholics, Judaism, and Protestants all feared being buried alive
Shriner's slogan: "crusin' for children" - blame the absent generation
How to address misunderstandings (i.e. lies) on a Petition for the Degrees
Where can you find a typewriter repair man these days?!
Producer Bruce declares that we need two lawyers on the show
Harlan has jumped with both feet into bed with Microsoft - he's a tech hipster
Bro. Wayne is Raised to the Third Degree. Congratulations
Judaic influences in Freemasonry - how the Zionists are the 99th and last degree
Educational talks are "too esoteric" for our Lodge
Jason passes up an opportunity for a bunch of free stuff
Changes of religious views post-Freemasonry - blame the institution or the Brethren?
Bruce reveals that he is the Commander of the *C*oalition for the *L*iberation of *I*tinerant *T*ree-dwellers (the 69th degree)
He also invites Harlan to join - it's part of the *L*iberate *A*pes *B*efore *I*mprisoning *A*pes movement
What is Harlan's fascination with eggplants?
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.snoonet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------

